# Roadmaster Cycle Truck Parts Needed.



## Rust_Trader (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all, 

Does anyone have a front fender, stand clip and a sign plate for a roadmaster cycle truck for sale? 
Original Maroon color is a plus. Please feel free to post pictures of your roadmaster cycle truck as we all enjoy looking at them. And why not if you got schwinn CT join in.

Let see if we can post over 100 picS of RM and schwinn CT. This bicycles are awesome!!!

Will post pictures of mine as soon as I get it, on it's way home.

Please all come join I'm sure theres many cycle trucks out there. 

Thank ya all.!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't have any extra parts, but here is a pic of my CWC Roadmaster Cycle Truck in original rusted patina. I have been told this bike is a 1938. I have reconditioned the bike and enjoy riding it. I chose to leave the original patina as I think it fits the bike and looks pretty good. It draws a lot of attention when I have it out as most people have never seen one before. I am missing the front stand and fender clip. If anyone has these parts or knows where I might find them, let me know.  Thanks rr


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 9, 2011)

That is a very nice bike, the patina is great and I love the reflectors mounted on the basket!

The Roadmaster Model 2010 Delivery is illustrated in the 1940 and 1941 CWC catalogs it is not shown in the 1936 through 1939 catalogs. My collection of postwar CWC literature is very thin so I can’t make any claims based on postwar catalogs.

Another piece of the picture is a patent filed by CWC on Sept. 2, 1943 (granted Jan. 28, 1947) for the design of the bent front stand mounted to fork bosses above the front axel. The 1940-41 literature pictures the Delivery with an axel mounted stand that runs straight, front to back, rather than bending back on itself. 

Examining the Prewar literature the only other difference I have noticed is the catalog picture appears to show the front end of the truss-bar merging with the head tube at a point slightly lower than the Deliveries that have turned up with fork bosses.

So far I haven’t seen a contemporary picture or a live version of what is likely the earlier version of the model. All of the bikes I have pictures of have fork bosses and bent front stands (if they still have their original stands!)

The last piece of the puzzle is the serial numbers on the bikes that have turned up. So far I have collected serial numbers from eight Deliveries. One has an “A” serial number while all of the others have “D” serial numbers. 

Those are the facts as far as I know, now for my opinion…

Between my speculative model for serial number/production date relationships for CWC bikes coupled with the fitments on many of the “D” bikes (lots of bikes with a variety of chain rings and blackout parts) my conclusion is that the fork boss stand mounts were added in perhaps late 1941 or early 1942 and that the “D” bikes are from a large production of Delivery models built near the end of WW2.

I’m not pointing this out to nit-pick; there is still a lot of research to do to get an accurate feel or overview of the production of CWC’s delivery model. Hopefully someone will post a picture of an original pre-fork-boss bike and its serial number to expand the data available on these bikes.


----------



## tony d. (Jul 9, 2011)

call me   :o)


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2011)

*My Roadmaster Cycle truck*

photo 1.jpg (111.3 KB)


The cycle truck i got has a D serial number 

It has the curved front stand and the following parts in black:

Blackout handlebars
Blackout torrington 18 pedals
Blackout Sprocket 
Blackout front eclipse hub
Blackout N4 Morrow eclipse rear coaster
WAR TIRE U.S Royal Master Centipede Grip V front and back
WAR TUBES 

rode it today and it rides pretty smooth.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2011)

*MORE Pictures*

Here are more pictures including a schwinn cycle truck.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you all so far for posting to this thread.


----------



## rustyrelicks (Jul 10, 2011)

Phil,
I appreciate the info ! Obviously you know way more about these bikes than I do. I checked the SS# on my bike and it's D 05232  Also, the front hub is stamped Eclips Machine Co. Elmira NY 36 11  and the rear hub is stamped New Departure model D. According to your info my bike is from the WWII era most likely built after 1940. Here is another pic of the bike, keep up the great detective work !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2011)

I just acquire a new schwinn cycle truck and it seems finding the parts I need for my roadmaster cycle truck are almost impossible to find. So I decided to part out the bike on eBay, under search all type roadmaster cycle truck to see parts available. 

Thanks


----------

